# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  فاطمة الصادق تبدأ بنشر سلسلة مقالات بعنوان فضيحة الارباب

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحصلت الصحفية فاطمة الصادق علي نسخ لكافة مراحل التقاضي لقضايا التزوير ضد صلاح ادريس
بما فيها صور لشيكات ومستندات في غاية السرية تثبت تورط صلاح في تحرير شيكات بدون رصيد
واتهامات رشاوى واحكام بالسجن وغيرها ..
كما توضح المستندات اقتراض صلاح ادريس لمبلغ 133 مليون دولار امريكى من البك الاهلي جدة 
وتحرير لشيكات بأرقام فلكية مرتدة منها شيكا بمبلغ 322 مليون ريال سعودى 
وغيرها من الشيكات التى قامت بنشر صور لها ..
الغريب ان الصحفية عنونت مقالها بالرقم 1-50 كدلالة علي ان لديها 50 مقالا بمستنداتها 
فهل ستستطيع ام ان ايادى للجودية او البطش ستطالها

قضية صلاح إدريس (1-50)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المملكة العربية السعودية
اللجنة القانونية بالرياض
رقم القضية 720/5/1432   رقم القرار 1434  تاريخ القرار  8/6/1434ه

قرار اللجنة القانونية
في التظلم المقدم من /صلاح الدين بن أحمد بن محمد ادريس
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم ..وبعد :
إنه في يوم الخميس 8/6/1434 هـ بمقرها بوزارة التجارة والصناعة في الرياض اجتمعت اللجنة القانونية :
برئاسة الدكتور /عبدالعزيز بن سليمان العتيق 
وعضوية المستشار / عبدالكريم بن فهد الزكري 
والمستشار / عبدالرحمن بن واصل الرحيلي 
ونظرت  في التظلم المقدم ضد قرار مكتب الفصل في منازعات الأوراق التجارية بمحافظة  جدة رقم 578/1433 وتاريخ 29/3/1433هـ الصادر في القضية رقم 720/5/ 1432  المقامة في الحق الخاص من / صلاح الدين عمر عباس طوله ضد / صلاح الدين أحمد  ادريس ، وفي الحق العام من هيئة التحقيق والإدعاء العام  ضد كل من 1) صلاح  الدين أحمد بن محمد ادريس 2) صلاح الدين بن عمر بن عباس طوله .
الوقائع
تتلخص  الوقائع في انه بتاريخ 13/9/1432هـ  تقدم المدعي / صلاح الدين بن عمر بن  عباس طوله ببلاغ لمركز شرطة السلامة بمحافظة جدة ضد صلاح الدين بن أحمد  ادريس لتحريره شيك برقم (138) وتاريخ 24/8/1432هـ بمبلغ خمسة ملايين  (5,000,000) ريال على شركة الراجحي المصرفية للإستثمار ، وقد تم رفض الوفاء  بقيمته من قبل البنك المحسوب عليه لأن الرصيد غير كافٍ.
كما تقدم  المدعي ببلاغ آخر لم يؤرخ لمركز شرطة السلام بمحافظة جدة ضد المدعي عليه  تحريره شيك برقم (139) وتاريخ 3/8/1432هـ سحبه المدعي عليه لأمر المدعي على  شركة الراجحي المصرفية للإستثمار بمبلغ خمسة ملايين (5,000,000) ريال  واعتراض البنك المسحوب عليه على الوفاء بقيمته لأن الرصيد غير كافٍ.
وبتاريخ  4/10/1432هـ أحيلت المعاملة الى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام – دائرة  التحقيق في قضايا الإعتداء على المال بموجب خطاب مدير مركز شرطة السلامة  رقم 10827 /18120 .
ةبتاريخ 6/11/1432هـ أحيلت المعاملة الى فرع وزارة  التجارة والصناعة بمحافظة جدة بموجب خطاب رئيس دائرة التحقيق والادعاء  العام بمحافظة جدة رقم (هـ 21/4/61358) مرفقاً لائحة دعوى عامة في قضية  المال رقم (711/4/32) المسجلة جنائياً برقم (1901/194/32) المقامة من هيئة  التحقيق والادعاء العام ضد كل من :
1-	صلاح الدين بن احمد بن محمد ادريس  لسحبه بسوء نية شيكين مقابل وفاء اقل من قيمتهما وتدوين تاريخياً غير صحيح عليهما .
2-	صلاح الدين بن عمر بن عباس طوله لتسلمه شيكين بتاريخ غير صحيح

////
تقدم  المدعي صلاح الدين بن أحمد بن عمر بن عباس طوله لمكتب الفصل في منازعات  الأوراق التجارية بمحافظة جدة بلائحة دعوى طلب فيها إلزام المدعي عليه بدفع  مبلغ عشرة ملايين (10,000,000) ريال قيمة قيمة شيكين بياناتهما على النحو  التالي :
م	رقم الشيك	تاريخ التحرير	المبلغ /ريال	البنك المسحوب عليه
1	138	24/8/1432هـ	5,000,000	شركة الراجحي المصرفية للاستثمار
2	139	30/8/1432هـ	5,000,000	شركة الراجحي المصرفية للاستثمار 

نظرت القضية وصدر بشأنها القرار المتظلم منه ويقضي بالاتي :
"اولاً : في الحق العام:
إلزام  المدعى عليه الاول / صلاح الدين بن احمد ادريس بدفع عشرة آلاف (10,000)  ريال غرامة تدفع لخزينة الدولة والتشهير بالمخالفة بالصحف المحلية لمدة شهر  والسجن لمدة عام .
ثانياً: إلزام المدعى عليه الثاني / صلاح الدين بن  عمر بن عباس طوله بدفع مبلغ عشرة آلاف (10,000) ريال تدفع لخزينة الدولة  والتشهير في الصحف المحلية لمدة شهر.
ثالثاً: في الحق الخاص:
إلزام  المدعى عليه / صلاح الدين أحمد ادريس بأن يدفع للمدعي / صلاح الدين بن عمر  بن عباس طواله مبلغ عشرة ملايين (10,000,000) ريال مشمولة بالنفاذ المعجل  وبدون كفالة .
رابعاً: قرار صدر علناً وحضورياً."
ابلغ المدعى عليه /  صلاح الدين بن احمد ادريس بنسخة من القرار بتاريخ 25/4/1433هـ وتظلم منه  بتاريخ 24/5/1433هـ وذلك على النحو التالي: 
(بالاشارة الى قرار مكتب  الفصل في منازعات الأوراق التجارية بمحافظة جدة رقم (00578) وتاريخ  29/3/1433 في القضية رقم (720/5/1432) بشأن الدعوى المقامة من وكيل صلاح  الدين بن عمر بن عباس طوله ضد صلاح الدين بن احمد ادريس والمتضمنة المطالبة  بقيمة شيكين لامره برقم (138) وتاريخ 24/8/1432هـ ورقم (139) وتاريخ  30/8/1432هت بمبلغ عشرة ملايين ريال والذي تضمن في اولاً : الحق العام  الزام صلاح الدين بن احمد ادريس بدفع عشرة ملايين غرامة تدفع لخزينة الدولة  والتشهير بالمخالفة بالصحف المحلية لمدة شهر وفي ثالثاً : الحق الخاص  الزامه بان يدفع للمدعي صلاح الدين بن عمرو بن عباس طوله مبلغ الشيكين عشرة  ملايين ريال مشمولة بالنفاذ المعجل وبدون كفالة .
واستناداً للمادة رقم  (5) من القرار الوزاري رقم (918) وتاريخ 25/3/1403هـ المعدلة بالقرار  الوزاري رقم (154) وتاريخ 6/1/1431هـ الى المادة رقم (4) منه التمس قبول  هذا الاعتراض في الشكل والموضوع حيث ان ما انتهى اليه القرار محل الإعتراض  يحتاج لإعادة نظر للأسباب والمبررات الآتية: 
-	ان الفقرة (1) من المادة  (118) من نظام الاوراق التجارية الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (37) وبتاريخ  11/10/1383هـ المعدلة بالمرسوم الملكي رقم (م/45) وتاريخ 12/9/1409هـ  اشترطت ان يكون كل من يقدم بسوء نية على سحب شيك لا يكون له مقابل وفاء  قائم وقابل للسحب وحيث صاحب إصدارها مني انتفاء سوء النية للأدلة التالية:
أولاً  : انه لا يتماشى مع منطوق ومفهوم المادة سابقة الذكر المعدلة بالمرسوم  الملكي رقم (م/45) وتاريخ 12/9/1409هـ حيث جعلت الالتزام مشروطاً بسوء  النية فأين دليل قيامه بحقي فما انتهى اليه القرار لا يتفق مع ما استقرت  عليه القرارات في مجال الاثبات في الدعاوي فإن النوايا لا يعلمها إلا الله  سبحانه وتعالى وما انتهى إليه القرار من إلزامي في الحقين الخاص والعام بني  على دخول في النوايا التي لا يعلمها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى لذا اشترطت  المادة المذكورة للالتزام في الحقين الخاص والعام المنتهي اليه القرار  توافر ركن سوء النية وانه اشتراط وجوبي فما يثبت بيقين لا يزول إلا بيقين  مثله وان ما بدر مني لا يخرج كونه يوحي بحدوث واقعة مالاً يصاحبها سوء  النية المشترط توافره هنا في المادة والمراد  تطبيقه على الواقعة محل  القرار المعترض عليه وعلى هذا الاساس فإن حسن النية لا يزول إلا بأدلة  قاطعة تغير هذا الأصل ومعروف بأن مثل تلك القرارات لا تبنى إلا على بينة  قاطعة لا يخالجها الشك وليس على استنتاج للنوايا .
ثانياً: عدم تحقق سوء  النية فيه من خلال مدلوله الظاهر لا يتفق مع مدلوله الحقيقي المقبول عقلاً  والمتفق مع وقائع الدعوى وظروفها حيث تعاملت معه بحسن نية فأساء استخدامها  رغم ان ذلك بناء على طلبه وهذا هو واقع الحال بالنسبة للظروف والوقائع  المصاحبة فيكون ما ورد من انني حررت له شيكين بسوء نية غير صحيح لعدم قيام  الدليل عليه لما سبق ايضاحه فلا مستند قطعي يثبت صحته على وجه اليقين فما  بني عليه القرار استنتاج غير موصل للإلزام الوارد فيه.
ثالثاً: لا احد  ينكر ان الشيك اداة وفاء وهذا من المعلوم بالضرورة إلا اذا ثبت العكس ووجد  الترابط والتلازم ووحدة الموضوع فالقول بأنه اداة وفاء قول وقاعدة لا تسري  على جميع الشيكات ولها استثناءات وهنا في الشيكين محل القرار قول ينقصه  الدليل فالشيكين ثبت العكس من انهما أداة ضمان لا أداة وفاء كما ورد  بالقرار محل الاعتراض من خلال الآتي:
1-	علم المدعي صلاح الدين طوله  السابق لتحريرهما بانهما أداة ضمان وليس اداة وفاء مقابل أي نشاط  أو عمل  تجاري ويقينه بانه هدفه وغايته من تحريرهما له ان يستخدمهما بناء على طلبه  لمجرد ضمان انهاء عمل مؤقت هو إطلاع من سيتولون القيام بعمل ذي صله بالأرض  سبقه ادعاء منه بانه يلزم تحريرها باسمه وان ذلك من لازم عمله معهم لاثبات  حقه امامهم وهنا اطلب يمينه إبراءً للذمة.
2-	طلبه ايضا ارفاق العقد  معهما لإطلاعهم عليه وتعديل ما يلزم فتم له ذلك فقام بالتعديل على العقد  وصورته خير شاهد على التعديل الذي بخط اليد واكدته شهادة خالد بن محمد  الغامدي السابق ارفاق صورتها والمتضمنة شرحاً لظروف وملابسات إصدارهما وبأن  تحريرهما كتابة بناء على طلب المدعي صلاح الدين طوله وانهما لمجرد ضمان  إنهاء مل لإطلاع أناس آخرين عليها وان المدعي أبدى بعض الملاحظات على العقد  بخط يده مما يدل دلالة واضحة على أن المقصود من تحريرهما لأمره بانهما  اداه ضمان وليس وفاء كما يدعي .
3-	انه من غير المقبول عقلاً وعرفاً  ومنطقاً أن احررهم له بهذا المبلغ الكبير مقابل انجاز عمل بسيط لا يتناسب  عرفاً مع ما سيبذله من جهد بشأنه دون ان يكون مقابلهما عمل تجاري يستحق هذا  المبلغ الضخم وتأيد ذلك بعدم وجود علاقة او رابطة بين قيمه الشيكين  والمقابل والمطالبة وهذا ما لم يتوافر في الهدف والغاية من إصدارهما خصوصاً  وان مبلغ الشيكين عشرة ملايين ريال وهذا دليل قطعي يؤكد عدم وجود نشاط  تجاري كقيمة أداه وفاء وإنما البيّن منهما بانهما اداة ضمان مؤقتة فقط لعدم  وجود عملية شرائية او اي عوض او صفة تجارية او ما في حكمها كمقابل لهما  وان ما يدعيه من المطالبة بقيمتهما لا دليل عليها بل ان ظروف وملابسات  تحريرهما لأمره دليل على عدم وجود مقابل لهما في ما سبق ايضاحه.
4-	عدم  وجود إثبات المستندات المقابلة لقيمتها المبالغ فيها ، وهذا معمول به عرفاً  في اصول المهنة ونشاطها وأن مطالبته تندرج من باب التحايل والنصب  والاحتيال والتدليس بدليل أن تاريخ تقديم الشكوى بعد ما يقارب أربعة أشهر  من تاريخ تحريرهما ولو كانت المطالبة صحيحة قدمهما في حينها أو بعد مدة  (15) يوماً والتي تدخل في مدة الحضر .
لما سبق ارجو منكم نقض ما تضمنه القرار رقم 00578 وتاريخ 29/3/1433 في اولاً وثالثاً منه بالزامي بالحقين الخاص والعام ).
اللجنة
بعد  الاطلاع على ملف القضية وعلى نظام المحكمة التجارية وعلى الأوراق التجارية  وعلى قرارات معالي وزير التجارة والصناعة بتشكيل مكاتب الفصل في منازعات  الأوراق التجارية ، وعلى القرارات الوزارية المنظمة لاجراءات الفصل في  منازعات الاوراق التجارية وإنشاء اللجنة القانونية وتحديد اختصاصها  وتشكيلها رقم (859) وتاريخ 13/3/1303هـ ،ورقم (546) وتاريخ 13/5/1413هـ  ،ورقم (918) وتاريخ 25/3/1403هـ ، ورقم (154) وتاريخ 6/1/1431هـ ،ورقم  (6483) وتاريخ 24/6/1426هـ ورقم (1483) وتاريخ 7/2/1430هـ.
وبعد الاطلاع  على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم (75)  وتاريخ 15/1/1432هـ وقرار صاحب السمو  الملكي وزير الداخلية رقم (1900) وتاريخ 24/5/1432هـ.
وبعد التدقيق والمداولة نظاماً.
وحيث ان التظلم قدم خلال المدة المحددة واستوفى المتطلبات النظامية .
وحيث  انه بالاطلاع على الشيكين محل الدعوى تبين انهما استوفيا شروطهما الشكلية  وفيما يتعلق بدفع المتظلم في (اولاً، وثانيا )انه ليس لدسه سوء نية في  اصدار الشيكين فإن قضاء الأوراق التجارية استقر على أن سوء النية يتحقق في  حق الساحب بمجرد سحبه الشيك دون ان يكون له مقابل وفاء قائم وقابل للسحب ،  وحيث ان المتظلم لم يثبت وجود مقابل للوفاء خلال المدة المحددة نظاماً وهي  ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ سحب الشيك محل الدعوى ، فان سوء النية تحقق في جانبه  ، الامر الذي يتعين معه رد الفعل .
وفيما يتعلق بدفع المتظلم في  (ثالثاً، وثالثاً/2) بأن سحب الشيكين محل الدعوى على انهما اداة وفاء ، فإن  المادة (102) من نظام الأوراق التجارية تنص على أن " الشيك مستحق الوفاء  بمجرد الاطلاع عليه ، وكل بيان مخالف لذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن " وحيث ان نص  هذه المادة نص آمر ، فانه لا يجوز للمتعاملين بالشيك مخالفة حكم هذه المادة  والاتفاق على تغيير وظيفة الشيك وتحويله من اداة وفاء الى أداة ائتمان ،  الامر الذي يتعين معه عدم قبول هذا الدفع.
وفيما يتعلق بدفع المتظلم في  (ثالثاً/1) ان المدعي في الحق الخاص كان يعلم بعدم وجود مقابل للوفاء بقيمة  الشيكين محل الدعوى ، فإن علم المستفيد بعدم وجود رصيد قد يجعله عرضة  للعقاب إذا توفرت في حقه الشروط المنصوص ليها في المادة (118) من النظام  وهو امر منوط إثارته بالمدعي العام في الأوراق التجارية ولا شأن للمدعى  عليه التظلم به ، ولا يعفي علم المستفيد بعدم وجود مقابل للوفاء الساحب من  المسئولية الجنائية المترتبة على سحبه شيكاً دون ان يكون له مقابل وفاء  قائم وقابل للسحب.
وبالنسبة لطلب المتظلم يمين المدعي إبراءً للذمة ،  فان قضاء الأوراق التجارية استقر على ان سحب الشبك يعتبر دليلاً على وجود  ومشروعيته سبب انشائه وانشغال ذمة الساحب بقيمته، ويقع على عاتق الساحب  إثبات انتفاء سبب الشيك او بطلانه ، مما يقع عليه اثبات انقضاء التزامه  بالوفاء بقيمة الشيك لأي سبب من اسباب الانقضاء مثل الوفاء أو الابراء ،  وحيث أن المدعي قدم دليلاً على انشغال ذمة الساحب بمبلغ الشيك محل الدعوى  بتقديمه لهذا الشيك ، والشيك اذا استوفى بياناته الشكلية أصبحت له الكفاية  الذاتية في اثبات انشغال ذمة ساحبه بقيمته ولا يحتاج المستفيد الى تقديم أي  اثبات اضافي على احقيته بالمبلغ الوارد في الشيك بل يكون على الساحب أو من  تنشغل ذمته بقيمته ان يثبت انتفاء سببه أو بطلانه او قيام عارض من عوارض  الاهلية او عيب من عيوب الإرادة يترتب عليه انتفاء التزامه ، او ان يثبت  براءة ذمته وانقضاء التزامه ، وحيث لم يتبين للجنة الحاجة الى الاستجابة  لهذا الطلب ، فانه يتعين الالتفات عنه.
وفيما يتعلق بدفع المتظلم في  (ثالثاً/3،4) بأنه من غير المقبول عقلاً وعرفاً ومنطقاً أن يحرر الشيكين  بهذا المبلغ الكبير مقابل انجاز عمل بسيط لا يتناسب عرفاً مع ما سيبذله من  جهد بشانه ...الخ ودفعه بعدم وجود إثبات المستندات المقابلة لقيمتها  المبالغ  فيها ، فان قضاء الأوراق التجارية استقر على ان تحرير الورقة  التجارية يعتبر دليل على وجود سببها ومشروعيته وانشغال ذمة الساحب بقيمتها ،  وعلى من يدعي خلاف ذلك ان يثبت ما يدعيه ، ولم يقدم المتظلم رفق تظلمه ما  يثبت عدم مشروعية سبب الشيكين محل الدعوى ، الأمر الذي يتعين معه رد هذا  الدفع.
وحيث ان المتظلم لم يطعن في صحة الشيك محل الدعوى ولا في صحة  توقيعه عليه ، ولم يثبت الوفاء الكلي أو الجزئي لشيء من قيمته ، فإنه ملزم  بالوفاء بقيمتهما للمدعي.
وحيث ان المدعى عليه بسحبه الشيكين محل الدعوى  دون ان يكون لهما مقابل وفاء قائم وقابل للسحب خالف حكم المادتين (94،118)  من نظام الاوراق التجارية ، فان ذلك يستوجب معاقبته بالعقوبات المنصوص  عليها في المادتين (118،121) من النظام.
وحيث أن القرار المتظلم منه قضى  في الحق الخاص بإلزامه بدفع كامل قيمة الشيكين محل الدعوى للمدعي ، وفي  الحق العام بمجازاته بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين المشار اليهما  اعلاه ، فإنه صدر موافقاً للنظام.
فلهذه الاسباب
تقرر اللجنة قبول  التظلم شكلاً ورفضه موضوعاً ، وتأييد قرار مكتب الفصل في المنازعات الأوراق  التجارية بمحافظة جدة رقم 578/ 1433 وتاريخ 29/3/1433هـ الصادر في القضية  720/5/1432
والله ولي التوفيق،،،
اللجنة
عضو 
عبدالرحمن بن واصل الرحيلي
عضو 
عبد الكريم بن فهد  الزكري 


د.عبدالعزيز بن سليمان العتيق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من الحبيب ابو ساجد بالمحبين
*

----------


## سامرين

*والفائدة الحايجنوها القراء شنو  ..اسلوب قذر ومنحط يؤكد بجلاء ماوصلت اليه صحافتنا من وضاعة وانحطاط
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ولعت
حولينا وما علينا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والفائدة الحايجنوها القراء شنو  ..اسلوب قذر ومنحط يؤكد بجلاء ماوصلت اليه صحافتنا من وضاعة وانحطاط



كل يوم يتأكد لنا انحطاط صحافتهم
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*تحياتي للجميع ....والشكر للاخ مريخابي كسلاوي .....فاطمة الصادق  ليست  موضوعا يتابع ......في حد ذاتها ...لكنها تملك الجرءة  للزج بنفسها في معارك الافيال ...وهي تستخدم من جهات واشخاص لمحاربة صلاح ادريس ...ولا اعلم  ان كان في الامكان
لكل عابر طريق ان يضطلع علي حيثيات التحقيق  في اي قضية كانت وبالطبع هو مباح  للاجهزة القانونية ومنهم  محامو الدفاع علي اقل تقدير ...هي تستقي معلوماتها من مصادر لها يد طويلة  ومن اجهزة الدولة العميقة وربما من حيثيات تحقيقات النيابة السعودية وهذه ايضا غير عصية علي الاختراق او هي تسمح لمن يرغب ..... ومن غير خبرة بدهاليز القوانين فمحضر التحقيق (فيما يبدو)  الذي نشرته فاطمة  بتمرير من جهات بعينها لاغراض بعينها .......ربما تطول مشاكل صلاح ادريس القانونية لكنه في عدة مواقع اكد قوة موقفه وسوف لن تطول  فترة غيابه وسوف يعود .... صلاح رجل مصادم و( متلقي حجج )  كما يقول اهلنا ..وهو رجل مجتمعي و ذو ضجيج وجلبة وضوضاء وحضور طاغ اينما حل وكيفما حل وكلما حل ....واذا اعتقدت فاطمة الصادق ان من نفخوها سوف يحمونها فهي واهمة وتقديراتها ضعيفة وحساباتها خاطءة .....اذا اجتهدت لتجمع  ثلاثة او اربعة ورقات عن الارباب  فهو قادر علي جمع مجلدات عنها   ....وسوف يتخلي عنها من دعمها ...ودفعها  لتكتب ما كتبت ......وستجد نفسها في النهاية  نملة تبحث عن جحر تاءوي اليه  .....
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*دى واحده ما عندها موضوع
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اللهم اجعل كيدهم فى نحرهم
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*هي حرب فجار..
فأسلوب فاطمة الصادق قذر لا جدال في ذلك .. فالتشهير بمشاكل صلاح إدريس وقضاياه المالية عبر النشر على صفحات الجرايد الصفراء أسلوب قذر..
لا ينافسه في القذارة والوضاعة إلا أساليب صلاح إدريس نفسه في شراء ذمم الحكام وشبهات الفساد التي حامت حوله حتى جرد الإتحاد الإفريقي له حملة حكام هجين لتحكيم مباريات هليل العرضة الإفريقية..
ورغم كل ما يحوم حول ممارسات صلاح إدريس غير الرياضية في ساحات التنافس الرياضي..
إلا أن أسلوب هذه الفاطمة غير مقبول من أي شخص محترم..
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الاخ عمار ..سلام .....تعليقي بداء ب...فاطمة الصادق ليست موضوعا يتابع ......  لقناعتي بقذارة اسلوبها واضفت لك انها سمحت لنفسها ان تكون وقودا في معارك ربما لا تعنيها .نعم عندها مشاكل مع الارباب سابقة وكنت اتمني ان تعمل حسابا لنفسها واسرتها وان تتعلم من (الفاولات ) التي ارتكبها معها الارباب من قبل ......ربما كثيرون لا يحبون الارباب ...البرير....الكاردينال ...،اجهزة في الدولة .....لكنهم لدرايتهم بيد الارباب الطولي ولسانه الاطول .....لم يختارو الواجهة .....واستعملوا فاطمة المندفعة بلا مكابح  ....لتتلقي هي  ضربات رد الفعل نيابة عنهم ....الا اذا عرف الارباب الافيال الحقيقية وابتعد عن معارك الظلال ....
 صلاح ادريس صاحب اساليب قذرة في تواجده في الوسط الرياضي ....هو كذلك لعلمه وعلمك وعلمي بقذارة الوسط الرياضي نفسه  لذلك فهو رجل يتجرد من ملابسه في مدينة عراة .....فلا احساس بالخجل من ناحيته ولا استنكار ممن حوله ..فهو ايضا  مثله عراة حفاة ....لذلك يفشل رجل مهذب مثل جمال الوالي وينجح صلاح ادريس بوجهه المكشوف ......
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻴﻪ ﺩﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻘﺖ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ راجل ﺑﺲ
ﻗﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﻋﺰﺑﻪ 
ﺣﺎﻳﺮ بﻳﻬﺎ الدليل


ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻂﻠﺎﻕ ﻓﺎﻗﺪﻩ حﻧﺎﻥ ﺑﺲ
ﺷﺎﻥ كدي ﻫﺎﻳﺠﻪ

ﺑﻜﺮﻩ يتزوجوها ﺗﺴﻜﺖ
:)
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*انت كمان ما تبالغ يالديسكو فى راجل بعرس ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*وماذا ستستفيد هذه المرأة ؟؟؟؟
كل الناس عارفة القضية دى
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*اخونا احمد محمد عوض ....هي تستفيد نوعا ما لانها  علي خلاف مع صلاح ادريس من زمن .......خاصة مخاطبة صلاح ادريس لها باسمها الثلاثي ...والذي يوحي من خلاله بعوار عنصري بغيض وتعتبره فاطمة  خدشا لها ......
 القضية كما ذكرت انت معروفة وموضوع شيكات مرتدة  لا اكثر ولا اقل والمحاكم تعج بمثل هذه القضايا  في سنوات الدرك الانقاذي ومن كثرة ما الفها الناس  اصبحت من الماءلوف عندهم .........فاكمة محرشة ..،..وكان عندها الاستعداد للاندفاع ....،
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*على ﻓﻜﺮﻩ ﻫﻲ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ
ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﻨﺘﺪﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻧﺴﻴﺖ اسمه
ﻣﺘﺰﻛﺮ ﺍﻧﻮ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺑﺒﻘﻰ ﻟﻴﻬﺎ ﻭﺩ ﺧﺎﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﻝ ﺷﻰ ﻛﺪﺍ
ﺷﺎن كﺩﺍ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻌﻠﻮ ﺻﻮﺗﻜﻢ
ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﺎ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺑﺲ
:)
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الاخ الديسكو .....تحياتي ....نحترم كل اهل فاطمة وافراد اسرتها ....الاسلوب الذي تكتب به فاطمة هو محل نقدنا لها ......هي اختارت ان تكون في الوسط الرياضي بكل علاته .....وادخلت نفسها في معارك  ومشاكسات  لم تكسب منها غير استعداء الكثيرين لها ....الامر ما زال بيدها ....عليها ان تغير  من نفسها  وتبدل اساليبها    وتبتعد عن  المشاكل التي  تتطوع بادخال نفسها فيها .....
                        	*

----------


## حسن قاسم

*دي تفاهه .زي ما بقولو شبهينا واتلاقينا
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*الموضوع اكبر من فاطمه الصادق الموضوع تطور وخرج عن طور الرياضه واصبح حسبى ما بين المؤتمر الوطنى والاتحاد الديمقراطى ممثلا فى الاثنين (صلاح و فاطمه) مدفوها من جهه محدده ومعروفه
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*ياجماعة فاطمة شاش شنو البتقدر علي صلاح ادريس 
الزول ده لحمو مر ونفسو طويل ويدو لاحقة ولسانو متبري منو
                        	*

----------


## هيثم مبارك

*هل هذه اخلاقنا كسودانيين في الاخر صلاح ادريس ده سوداني وهل هذه رياضة والله علي الرياضة والاخلاق السلام
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الاخ حسن قاسم ...هي تفاهة حقيقة لكنها للاسف البضاعة التي تلقي رواجا في اعلامنا عامة والرياضي  بالتحديد ...
الاخ سوباوي .واضح ان الموضوع اكبر من فاطمة  وفيه شق سياسي  مؤكد ....لذلك  كان علي فاطمة ان تبتعد  وان تتعظ مما نالها من صلاح ادريس سابقا  ...
ود الرياض ...نعم فاطمة ما تقدر علي صلاح ....وكمان ولا ممن خلفها .....لذلك جعلوها ستارا  بينهم وبينه .....الاخ هيثم مبارك ....بالطبع هذه ليست اخلاقنا كسودانيين لكن يبدو ان الاخلاق صارت ترفا عند البعض فاعتبروها من الكماليات 
   الشكر والتحايا للجميع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لا أدري ما هو دور مجلس المطبوعات اليس هناك رادع يردع الناس من نشر الغسيل؟؟؟!!!
جهاز الأمن الوطني قد حجب قبل كم يوم 12 صحيفة من الصدور فلماذا لا تتابع مثل هذه التفلتات فهي أولى بالحجب
*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الاخ عبدالمنعم خليفة  ....سلامي لكواللهم انصر المريخ ........ياخي مجلس مطبوعات غاءب ونقابة علي راسها تيتاوي ..والتغافل عن هذه الكوارث  يكاد يكون مقصودا من الدولة ..وعدم المتابعة والمحاسبة شعار رسمي للجهات المختصة  و....و........ربنا يلطف ..
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والفائدة الحايجنوها القراء شنو  ..اسلوب قذر ومنحط يؤكد بجلاء ماوصلت اليه صحافتنا من وضاعة وانحطاط



22222
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*يا شباب الرجاء ضبط الايقاع وعد الكلام  قبل كتابته حتى
لانخدش زميلاتنا فى المنبر بدون قصد
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الاخ الفاضل KING1    تحياتي لك  .....والحقيقة. نحن لم نسعي للخبر لكنه سعي الينا ....وكان لا بد من تناوله  لنعرف ما حولنا  من اعلام  تردي لمستوي الدرك واقل ......شكرا لك 

 الاخ الاستاذ .....ضبطنا الكلام لابعد الحدود .....ويمكن تكون هناك  تجاوزات  من البعض والانفعال كان سببها 
.......شكرا لك 

  علي العموم .....موضوع المناوشات   بين فاطمة وصلاح ادريس .....هو جزء من صحافة الانحطاط الساءدة بيننا ....كان لا بد من تناوله ....والموضوع نزل اصلا في منتدي المحبين  وطلبت انا في رسالة خاصة للاخ مريخابي كسلاوي ان ينقله لنا هنا  للتعليق عليه ...فالمسؤولية مسؤوليتي وانا اتحملها ...واعتذار واجب  لكل من  سبب له الموضوع او تعليقاتي وتعليقات الاخوة الكرام .....والشكر لكل من  اضطلع وصمت .....
 لا اري ان تشغلنا فاطمة وما تكتب اكثر مما يجب .....الامر تمت مناقشته بصورة وافية من الاخوة  وبهذا اري قفل الموضوع ..فامامنا ما هو اهم ...
 الشكر للجميع ونختم بالمعازير .....
                        	*

----------

